# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Frank Mir is a wuss

## yannick35

Easy way out has always with Kongo who from all the time he has been in MMA never took the time to learn some ground fighting.

Noguera asked for a rematch at the last UFC and to take Kongo place, Mir if he would have been that good and confident would have accepted the challenge very well knowing that when he face Nog the first time he was sick has hell.

I hope that Carwin knocks him out like the wuss he is.

And then he says he would pull out Anderson Silva arm pfff what a joke.

----------


## goose

Like to see you in the cage.....

----------


## yannick35

> Like to see you in the cage.....


Thanks for your dumb answer i was sure that some moron would post something like this.

I am not a pro fighter, i did my fair share of competing in tae kwon do, and yes it was full contact and dirty at some point. Head shots where allowed.

Some times they mix weight class so i competed at 165 pounds and had to go full blast against the super heavyweights.

Mir is a wuss Nog deserved that rematch. :Nutkick:

----------


## zimmy

um...news flash...dana decides fights...not the fighters.

----------


## BG

Also why would he take a step backwards and chance lossing to Nog when he's going ahead?? If he did what you want it would be a knuclehead mistake. As I said, Nog shouldnt have stepped in the octagon.

----------


## PistolStarta

> um...news flash...dana decides fights...not the fighters.


no kidding, lol. Only person who ever dodged fights IMO was Tito, which was half his agents fault. Mir is a fine fighter.

----------


## yannick35

> Also why would he take a step backwards and chance lossing to Nog when he's going ahead?? If he did what you want it would be a knuclehead mistake. As I said, Nog shouldnt have stepped in the octagon.


That is true, Nog should not have stepped in the octagon, but its not the first time that he fights while being sick.

Dana decides fights that is also true but wouldnt a Mir vs Nog 2 be a bigger draw then Mir vs Kongo?

What is left for Kongo anyways really, he has no ground game only a solid stand up.

Theses guys are professional fighters, there job is to get better at what they do is it not?

They want to stay in the game well from what i have seen with Dana that have to entertaine because if they dont they are out.

It was clear that Kongo never stood a chance against Mir from what Cain Valasez did to him last time, keeping him on the ground.

Mir is a great fighter don't get me wrong but he is cocky and has a big mouth, he knows deep down inside that he never beat Nog and he knows that a he would lose a rematch.

Mir can gain all that weight he wants in a rematch against Brock Lesner he will lose again, last time Brock showed so much strenght and power control on the ground and that chest to chest plan worked like a charm, how can Mir apply any submission with a plan like this.

I want to see a Mir vs Lesner 2 just to see him lose and cry again.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

man,...dont wanna come across like a jerk ...but are u trenning?...holy rant....

anyways...i dont think kongo has a solid stand up, just my op...
Mir is capable of being a Great fighter, whenever he decides to be, who knows if now he is decided, again just my op

and again dont mean to sound like a jerk, but have you ever been on a ring with a world class athlete?, I havent 

goose was just trying to let u know how easy is to judge from the outside, me presonally dont have mir in the best of concepts,,,, but thats another story..take it easy, too much hate in the world already...in the end they are still the entretainers.....

----------


## MuscleScience

> man,...dont wanna come across like a jerk ...but are u trenning?...holy rant....
> 
> anyways...i dont think kongo has a solid stand up, just my op...
> Mir is capable of being a Great fighter, whenever he decides to be, who knows if now he is decided, again just my op
> 
> and again dont mean to sound like a jerk, *but have you ever been on a ring with a world class athlete?*, I havent 
> 
> goose was just trying to let u know how easy is to judge from the outside, me presonally dont have mir in the best of concepts,,,, but thats another story..take it easy, too much hate in the world already...in the end they are still the entretainers.....


I trained BJJ for three years. Started rolling with a buddy that was on Team USA for Wrestling. Went to the olympics and professionally fought until he had a severe back injury. Needless to say I was not in the same class as him, not even remotely. I certainly gained a lot more respect for the sport, the hard way.

----------


## Tambit24

they had mir vs. lesner 2. Mir lost. He won the first time.

----------


## yannick35

> man,...dont wanna come across like a jerk ...but are u trenning?...holy rant....
> 
> anyways...i dont think kongo has a solid stand up, just my op...
> Mir is capable of being a Great fighter, whenever he decides to be, who knows if now he is decided, again just my op
> 
> and again dont mean to sound like a jerk, but have you ever been on a ring with a world class athlete?, I havent 
> 
> goose was just trying to let u know how easy is to judge from the outside, me presonally dont have mir in the best of concepts,,,, but thats another story..take it easy, too much hate in the world already...in the end they are still the entretainers.....


World class athlete NO but like i said i did my fair share of competition in TKD for 7 years, and twice in Kyokushin karate.

I have done several MMA class has well and yes got my ass handed to me has well, i am not a young lion anymore i am 37 years old but still can roll and hang with the 20 years old.

Also did a bit of muay thai that was great and i did spar with the guys that went in competition but never went myself.

I am not a pro fighter and i do understand that it easy to judge same has many people who judge kimbo and is fight against houston alexander and more.

But i still think that Mir avoided the fight against Nog a fight that would have been a much bigger draw for the UFC then Mir VS Kongo.

MMA is very hard when you are the average working man, raising a family and more, but has i said we are average man and no pro fighters.

The pro fighters that is there life, they have only one thing to do and that train and get better at what they do. 

Not being a jerk at all just pointing out facts. Its just that when someone points out a fake a dumb ass jerk comes in and says well have you been in the cage,  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot: 

I have won some and lost some, of course losing is always hard and it does get to you, you are depressed for weeks after and i am talking about amateur competition i can only imagine what pro competition must be like.
But the pre fight stress is the same, when they call out your name in preperation, you are stressed, the week before you are stress have trouble sleeping, the day of the competition you dont eat, you throw up and after a few competition, and when you see its not that bad, because most karate competition today are tag point system there is nothing to that, but tae kwon do is full contact so there is a lot more stress to have, after all you are not going out there to do a muscial kata with weapons.

I am currently weight training and trying to lose 20 pounds, the MMA school near my house just closed and that really sucks, people just dont seem to dig theses schools, they dont realize how much respect people have between them and they think its all violence and shit.

----------


## icepick27

Mirr is on the way up bro ...he's far from my favorite fighter to be honest i really dont even like him but u gotta give respect when respect is due..i see a fighter who toatly changed his game to make him self better .he mopped the floor with nog why would he is waste his time thinking about another fight with him ?all as nogg did since that lost was win a narrow decsision against a 45 year old light heavyweight (not a diss in anyway to randy).. and i guess iam not that far off since the ufc is giving mirr another tittle shot so i guess they feel he is in the top 3 heavyweights in the world too...

----------


## yannick35

icepick27 did you ever follow Nog MMA career sorry bro but if you think Mir beat him that easy you really don't know Nog.

Has an mma fighter he can be a real pain in the ass, he fought Fedor 3 times to the finish, beat Cro Cop when no one could ever touch him, got knocked out with a vicous head kick by Heath Herring and came back to win the fight, same happend with Tim Sylvia he got kockout and came back to win the fight.

Nogueria is the toughest bastard of the MMA fighter and i do beleive that he is the only one right now who could pause a serious treat to Lesner, because he is that good, and he even subminted Bob Sapp in Pride shockware 2002, now how big is Sapp, he got him in a triangle choke.

Mir beat a 20% Nog in that fight who the week was in the hospital due the staph infection.

There is no way Mir would ever beat a 100% Nog not in a million years. He did change is game plan yes, gained some very good muscle mass to, he does beleve that in is fight with Lesner next time it will give him an advantage, i dont think so.

Now Mir should get the win against Carwin because he got a great stand up but lets face it before that straight punch against Gonzaga is was losing big time.

----------


## BG

> he even subminted bob sapp in pride shockware 2002, now how big is sapp, he got him in a triangle choke.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## yannick35

> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! Thanks for the laugh.


Yeah i know Bob Sapp did not mean it in he is a fantastic fighter kind of way, i meant it in a he is really massive and Nog was able to chock him out with a triangle chock.

----------


## PistolStarta

so this thread was really just about Nog nutriding because your mad.

----------


## goose

> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! Thanks for the laugh.


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Frank Mir is a great commentator . He was so cocky during Lesnor fight . Made me laugh . He is a world class fighter that had his 15 minutes of fame . 
Anderson Silva is the only champion who I see keeping title a long time .

----------


## ty357

i love you guys lol.

----------


## yannick35

> so this thread was really just about Nog nutriding because your mad.


No it was all about gaining 30 pounds of fat since i got injured 8 years ago squatting, thats about it i guess

----------


## yannick35

> Frank Mir is a great commentator . He was so cocky during Lesnor fight . Made me laugh . He is a world class fighter that had his 15 minutes of fame . 
> Anderson Silva is the only champion who I see keeping title a long time .


And GSP has well. Just hope Anderson does not retire any time soon and moves up to light heavyweight

----------


## PistolStarta

GSP/Silva and not Penn?  :Aajack: 
GSP lost to Matt Serra fluke or not.

----------


## yannick35

> GSP/Silva and not Penn? 
> GSP lost to Matt Serra fluke or not.


Wow you are a real MMA fan, don't you know that in MMA anything can happen, franchement reveille buddy, GSP slipped and Serra timing was perfect, it was a fluke ta pas vue le rematch brother?

Penn is the best lightweight out there for sure no argument here, he destroyed Sanchez.

But he will never ever beat GSP.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Mur is a fag and its all going to be okay once carwin knocks him out. Then everyone can go back to talking shit about him and say how he has lost it and needs to quit

----------


## icepick27

Yannick don't tell me your one of the guys who can't let go of the pride era ..what them guys did back then was awsome but its in the past bro let it go .the fighters that were on top back then are not on top now except for fedor and IMO he's not on top either but that's a whole Other argument that I don't feel like getting into .the game has chnanged and so did the fighters ,and the fighters who didn't changed like nog are never going to be on top again ..look out for mirr lesnar 3 after he beats carwin ..although carwin is a beast and can win with one punch ,I like both fighters ,I don't really care who wins .both will be good fights for lesnar

----------


## icepick27

Brown ninja who is murr ? Is he from the dirty south ?right thurrr

----------


## graeme87

A mir vs Nog rematch will happen sooner or later.

----------


## PistolStarta

> Wow you are a real MMA fan, don't you know that in MMA anything can happen, franchement reveille buddy, GSP slipped and Serra timing was perfect, it was a fluke ta pas vue le rematch brother?
> 
> Penn is the best lightweight out there for sure no argument here, he destroyed Sanchez.
> 
> But he will never ever beat GSP.


Dude, you know how many fights you can call a fluke? You seem to love it. I was simply saying BJ should be on the list by far.

----------


## DCI

I think Mir is a good fighter I was watching all of his old fights there recently and to be honest he isn't bad. And as was said he has changed his style and has grown. And don't forget he made bits of his leg in that bike accident. And he is gracious in defeat too. compared to that utter clown Tito. I'd love to drive a van into his face.

----------


## gazbrum2009

Frank mir is a very underated fighter man hes deffo improved big time! wait till he fights carwin

----------


## Hate Being Small

ye i agree gaz can't wait

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lesnar always reffered to him as Frank "Mur"
I figured one of you guys would have picked up on that.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Mir has looked excellent lately but everyone jumps on bandwagons almost as fast as they jump off. How good Mir has become will be seen shortly. No need to bicker. I for one think he would/will lose to Carwin, still edge a healthy Nog, lose to Cain, never beat Brock, and I would live to see him fight Dos Santos

----------


## DCI

Ya it will be good to see him fight again. As you say time will only tell how he get's on.

----------


## supermanfw

> Easy way out has always with Kongo who from all the time he has been in MMA never took the time to learn some ground fighting.
> 
> Noguera asked for a rematch at the last UFC and to take Kongo place, Mir if he would have been that good and confident would have accepted the challenge very well knowing that when he face Nog the first time he was sick has hell.
> 
> I hope that Carwin knocks him out like the wuss he is.
> 
> And then he says he would pull out Anderson Silva arm pfff what a joke.


i like to see u win the ufc hw title ..get in a motor cycle accindent and still compete...and enough with the nog was sick...there are bunch of fighters who fought on staph and won the fights quit being a hater...and mir would rip silva's arm off ..mir is too big for him and he would take him down and submit him with ease due to the size advantage

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think Silva would be an interesting fight for Mir. Let's see what happens

----------


## Biohazard74

Mir VS Carwin = Mir in the 1st round. Maybe under the 2 minute mark by submission. Cain imo is the most dangerous fight for him and i still believe he would pull that one off. As far as Brock. I think Brock would win 3 times out of 5. I think Mir had him in deep shit until that beast got him up against the cage and it was pretty much done. How the hell do you get that much weight & power off of you? lol Mir's stand up has gotten really great. He outstruck Congo and then took him out really easy which imo was very impressive. I still think he would take out Nog just not as easy as the last time. No matter what i think Mir is the most dangerous fighter for anyone in that weight. And im not the biggest Mir fan. But i have to give credit when it's due

----------


## Art Vandelay

> icepick27 did you ever follow Nog MMA career sorry bro but if you think Mir beat him that easy you really don't know Nog.
> 
> Has an mma fighter he can be a real pain in the ass, he fought Fedor 3 times to the finish, beat Cro Cop when no one could ever touch him, got knocked out with a vicous head kick by Heath Herring and came back to win the fight, same happend with Tim Sylvia he got kockout and came back to win the fight.
> 
> Nogueria is the toughest bastard of the MMA fighter and i do beleive that he is the only one right now who could pause a serious treat to Lesner, because he is that good, and he even subminted Bob Sapp in Pride shockware 2002, now how big is Sapp, he got him in a triangle choke.
> 
> Mir beat a 20% Nog in that fight who the week was in the hospital due the staph infection.
> 
> There is no way Mir would ever beat a 100% Nog not in a million years. He did change is game plan yes, gained some very good muscle mass to, he does beleve that in is fight with Lesner next time it will give him an advantage, i dont think so.
> ...


Omg dude, I keep an open mind to all opinions, as all should. But I really hope english isn't your first language, becasue you're REALLY hard to follow. Try to up the effort on some grammar punctuation use. ;D :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bigdog65

> I think Silva would be an interesting fight for Mir. Let's see what happens


As big as Mir is compared to Anderson. It would be a funny and interesting to watch. Personally i think Mir would try to pressue anderson take him down and use weight to his advantage. 


Let look at it - Striking- I think Anderson is better by a mile than Frank. Now dont get me wrong Frank has become a much better stand up fighter, BUT this is Anderson Silva who he would be figthing. With his lighting quick speed, good power and accuracy, Silva would just pick him apart IMO.


Submissions/grappling/wrestling- Very tough call i want to say this would be a draw with wrestling going to Mir. Grappling a draw, and submissions to Silva. Just my opinion

Of course theres other factors to throw in, would be a kick ass fight to watch if it were to ever happen, first things first Mir has to get past Carwin and watch out for that big ol pissed off monster from Minnesota when he gets back. lol Any more info guys would be awesome.  :7up:

----------


## PuzzyFalker

I would love to see a mir/lesnar rematch, I would never get tired of seing mir get his face smashed. I dont care how much muscle mir puts on Lesnar is way too athletic for him. Mir wont ever be able to get rid of his "fat kid genes."

----------


## toothache

I actually met Mir. Stand up dude. Very nice and down to Earth. I will forever be a fan.

----------


## icepick27

I guess after reading this post ,more people would agree that mirr might not be the most like in mma but he definlitly stepped his game up and derserves som credit .sorry yanick , and brown nija

----------


## Brown Ninja

No need for sorrys. Mir is legit no doubt. Dude can fight and he's also an annoying dick in my opinion. He will never beat Carwin or Brock and I would be curious to see how he does against Dos Santos, GG, or Brown Pride

----------


## icepick27

maybe your right 'but his definlitly stepped his game up .and iam curious to see the carwin fight and see what his game plan is going to be agaisnt another monster with better striking then brock ?

----------


## graeme87

I think the Carwin fight is going to be harder than Brock, not because Carwin is better but because he has standup as well as a ground game so it'll be hard to come up with a game plan. With Brock it's simple keep it standing.

----------


## bigdog65

I think Frank beats Carwin honestly, Dear god time for round 3 with big man Lesnar. I wonder if Franks has any thoughts in his head about Lesnar kicking his ass in UFC 100. I can't wait to see the winner of the Carwin, Mir fight. i know this is off topic but who is ready for the Rampage vs Evans fight. I know i am

----------


## PuzzyFalker

Mir will be the first to be killed in the octagon, Carwin is going to be the culprit. imo

----------


## bigdog65

> Mir will be the first to be killed in the octagon, Carwin is going to be the culprit. imo





LOL, Mir dies by head-stomp slash teabag  :2jk:

----------


## bigdog65

But I really think that the Mir vs Carwin fight will be a very good fight, but my man Lesnar is going to prevail in the end.

 :Aapimp:

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

Haha i like this thread. Mir is a very talented submission fighter and has improved his stand up but not enough to compete with brok man. Cane was the best shot at taking brock out again as he has the power to knock him out. Can we say that about mir (considering his accuracy and skill)? I don't believe so. Anderson weighs like 50-60-lbs less than mir and i personally think that he is tactical enough to stay away from mir, continuing to pick him apart as stated above. Now if we want to rank fighters in weight classes i give bj the lightheavy hands down (shawn shirk anyone?) gsp shames all the welters and yes serra did hit him very hard and put him dow, but that was a slipping mistake by gsp not serra's excellent ability in attacking him. As far as middle go i still love rich franklin, but we all know that anderson rules this class, and for light heavy's i also think that anderson could move up and probably dominate this class if he could get used to the weight. He freely stand at 210lbs not cutting so thats his size and he knocked out james "sandman" irvin, and forest griffin, two world class top contending lhw!!! There hasn't been an outstanding lhw since lidell lost his edge. And brok was gonna be the face of hw until his colon/intestine issues. Mir is world class but won't be able to beat brok unless it with a simple ankle lock. Aside from that what other heavyweight has run the show since randy was young? 

Pride- i loved pride so much and fedor is a monster. I saw him knock andre arlovsky out of the air trying to superman punch him. Fedor has wrecked on monsterous men in pride, but at the same time, if he wanted to go down as the greatest.... Why did he take the deal with the other league and avoid fighting brok? I think because it would be terribly hard to knock brok out and as i stated i think can velazquez could have and i was hoping to see it. Unfortunately lesnar will probably not get to fight again due to the inside issues. But these are just my opinions guys. No need for anyone to get upset lmao. None of us could step in there without getting our heads knocked off. Even against bj in my case lol. They are who they are because they are the best. But its an entire league of the best in the whole world. How can we judge them on what another world class fighter did to them (sick or not) take it easy and roll with the punches guy lol

"dirty d"

----------


## drdeath613

first off mir is a top notch fighter 2nd to make a come back after
On September 17, 2004, Mir was knocked off his motorcycle by a car. The accident caused a break in Mir's femur and tore all the ligaments in his knee. The bone had broken in two places

if u watch hes older stuff i think he was better

and as far as lesnar goes he only got into the ufc cause of his name and size and the fact they needed him cause heavy weight fights sucked and everyone knew his name cause of wwe and they hoped to pull theres fans from there

theres much more deserving fighters out there he has no real skill cept size and power

----------


## bigdog65

^ I respect your opinion dude, but what about the fact that Brock is a Division 1 National Champion at Minnesota. So if wrestling is no real skill than thats your opinion. As far as stand up i think hes nothing special but he is improving. And apparently his size and power has helped him beat Frank, Heath, and Randy. So i guess he has to be good at something.

----------


## drdeath613

ok so he beat a 50 year old man heath was so fat and out of shape during there match his fault yes

and mir won the first match in the first round 

and u can talk on and on about this but the fact is brock can study mir in video tons of footage mir cant do the same thing

yes he has great wrestling skills no doubt best iv seen but this aint wrestling this is mma
if there was anyone his size that had a perfect ground game brock wouldnt know what to do his whole game plain is to ground and pound you for the win he really is a one trick pony 

randy is good but hes a one trick pony too tie u up on the cage and dirty box you and ground and pound lol hes not as strong as brock so u had to know with two people with the same game plan the stronger ones going to win

besides tim sucked as a hw

----------


## bigdog65

well maybe Carwin can beat Mir and we can see if Brock can take a punch from someone his own size.

----------


## drdeath613

yea that would be a nice test for brock and i hope we get to see it but it wont be for a while since brock wont be cleared to fight till sometime this summer then he has to train for the fight so were talking late in the year or even next year

and that all depends if he doesnt have a relapse 

maybe i dont like brock for the reason of i think hes playing a roll of a mma fighter and i just dont see him is a real fighter maybe thats cause iv been in mma for 8 years 
and his ((style)) of fighting doesnt impress me but hes a heavy weight and ground n pound is all they know hahaha

----------


## amcon

> Easy way out has always with Kongo who from all the time he has been in MMA never took the time to learn some ground fighting.
> 
> Noguera asked for a rematch at the last UFC and to take Kongo place, Mir if he would have been that good and confident would have accepted the challenge very well knowing that when he face Nog the first time he was sick has hell.
> 
> I hope that Carwin knocks him out like the wuss he is.
> 
> And then he says he would pull out Anderson Silva arm pfff what a joke.


bro with all due respect to you op... mir is not a wuss, he almost broke brocks leg, brock was livid with the ref for not stopping it earlier (yes he did get revenge) and most good fighters that use there mind more than there brawn would not change and an opponent mid way thru training... mir is def a mental fighter.

and as for pulling off some ones arm i would not put it past mir he is know for locking in a jujits moves and looking to break joints not submitt them...

----------


## bjpennnn

i liek mirrrr

----------


## DCI

Anyone else hate GSP purely because you know women do be throwing themselves at him the bastard lol. Seriously though GSP is an immense fighter and as was said he is dominating all the Welters. That clown from England Dan hardy is it? I hope GSP batters the head off that clown.

----------


## bigdog65

^ a lil off topic but lol GSP prolly gets alot of ass.  :Frown:  but yeah Dan Hardy is Dana really serious, I say that fight ends in the 1st round. No disrespect to Dan immense knockout power but he is facing a monster in GSP. 

but to Dr i think Brock is using his power of being a dick in the WWE, he brought that over to the UFC. Alot of fans expect their champions to be respectful, being in MMA too I feel like the fighters need a little bit of Showmanship to spice things up a bit lol

----------


## drdeath613

> ^ a lil off topic but lol GSP prolly gets alot of ass.  but yeah Dan Hardy is Dana really serious, I say that fight ends in the 1st round. No disrespect to Dan immense knockout power but he is facing a monster in GSP. 
> 
> but to Dr i think Brock is using his power of being a dick in the WWE, he brought that over to the UFC. Alot of fans expect their champions to be respectful, being in MMA too I feel like the fighters need a little bit of Showmanship to spice things up a bit lol



i guess thats where me and u are differnt i dont care about showmenship 
i like a no shit taking get the job done kinda guy a fighter who goes in and gets out fast

----------


## Tony Q

Frank Mir will beat Carwin and then go on to defeat Lesnar in the rubber match. Then all the Lesnar fans will make excuses about Lesnars illness just like they did when Mir beat Nog. Keep the personal attacks outta this, that gets so boring. Just a fan making a prediction.

----------


## bigdog65

^ I like Lesnar but if he does lose, its because the other dude was the better fighter. Mir made Kongo look like a bitch. But Lesnar had a way better ground game than Kongo ever wish he had. Thats why i was impressed on Mir's improved stand-up. against a good stand-up fighter like Kongo. But i think Mir will have his hands full with Brock. We will see if Mir Bulking up has helped him in his next fight for sure

----------


## BG

> ^ I like Lesnar but if he does lose, its because the other dude was the better fighter. Mir made Kongo look like a bitch. But Lesnar had a way better ground game than Kongo ever wish he had. Thats why i was impressed on Mir's improved stand-up. against a good stand-up fighter like Kongo. But i think Mir will have his hands full with Brock. We will see if Mir Bulking up has helped him in his next fight for sure


If that fight would have gone longer on its feet Kongo would have started to light Mir up.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

Frank mir will die after carwin smashes his skill... rip in advance.

----------


## bigdog65

> Frank mir will die after carwin smashes his skill... rip in advance.




Are you actually Carwin himself lol :AaGreen22:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Justin McCulley is the future of that division

----------


## Robot Body

> If that fight would have gone longer on its feet Kongo would have started to light Mir up.


and if Kongo wouldn't have got dropped witha left hook and choked out he might of won. :Aajack:

----------


## Godplex

> No need for sorrys. Mir is legit no doubt. Dude can fight and he's also an annoying dick in my opinion. He will never beat Carwin or Brock and I would be curious to see how he does against Dos Santos, GG, or Brown Pride


Those would be great fights. There are so many fights I want to see Mir in before he gets his belt back. But maybe those guys will get their title shots after Mir climbs back.

----------


## DCI

> ^ a lil off topic but lol GSP prolly gets alot of ass.  but yeah Dan Hardy is Dana really serious, I say that fight ends in the 1st round. No disrespect to Dan immense knockout power but he is facing a monster in GSP. 
> 
> but to Dr i think Brock is using his power of being a dick in the WWE, he brought that over to the UFC. Alot of fans expect their champions to be respectful, being in MMA too I feel like the fighters need a little bit of Showmanship to spice things up a bit lol


Lol, ya GSP does be getting some ass lol. Dan is a clown hope he gets battered. I don't like that part of it the showmanship bollicks imo.




> i guess thats where me and u are differnt i dont care about showmenship 
> i like a no shit taking get the job done kinda guy a fighter who goes in and gets out fast


I'd be the same to be honest.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Stefan Struve would dominate Mir!

----------


## BG

> and if Kongo wouldn't have got dropped witha left hook and choked out he might of won.


lmao off, I should have explained myself better. If Mir had not landed that big shot right off the bat and the fight had gone longer he would have not won that stand up battle with Kongo. Mir has no head movement andjust stands there, Kongo has very fast hands with killer knees. If that big shot wouldnt have landed, Mir would have had to quickly take it to the ground or Kongo would have had his way with him striking. We all knew Kongo was going to lose that fight, but I doubt very few thought he would drop Kongo.

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

> ^ a lil off topic but lol gsp prolly gets alot of ass.  but yeah dan hardy is dana really serious, i say that fight ends in the 1st round. No disrespect to dan immense knockout power but he is facing a monster in gsp. 
> 
> But to dr i think brock is using his power of being a dick in the wwe, he brought that over to the ufc. Alot of fans expect their champions to be respectful, being in mma too i feel like the fighters need a little bit of showmanship to spice things up a bit lol


lmao, guys, the reason he posted the "does anyone hate gsp cuz of the girls throwing themselves at him" is because gsp, is and admitted homosexual. I have no judgment against people who decide that for themselves, i just wish i could hang out with him so i could pick up the slack he lets drag with the female lmao holla!!!

Best,

"dirty d"

----------


## BG

> lmao, guys, the reason he posted the "does anyone hate gsp cuz of the girls throwing themselves at him" is because gsp, is and admitted homosexual. 
> "dirty d"


I did not know this, is this for real?

----------


## DCI

> lmao, guys, the reason he posted the "does anyone hate gsp cuz of the girls throwing themselves at him" is because gsp, is and admitted homosexual. I have no judgment against people who decide that for themselves, i just wish i could hang out with him so i could pick up the slack he lets drag with the female lmao holla!!!
> 
> Best,
> 
> "dirty d"


Dam, as you said I'd just hang with him for the women that would be throwing themselves at him lol. That most wreck womens heads eharing that.

----------


## supermanfw

> justin mcculley is the future of that division


funny guy right here ^^^

----------


## Brown Ninja

Brock Lesnar is afraid of him^^^

----------


## Brown Ninja

He is like Roy Nelson without the talent

----------


## bigdog65

Im calling it Roy Nelson vs Brock. Fatty vs Steroid Gorilla. who da ya got. lol i call Steroid Gorilla by curb stomping.  :Smilie:

----------


## supermanfw

> Im calling it Roy Nelson vs Brock. Fatty vs Steroid Gorilla. who da ya got. lol i call Steroid Gorilla by curb stomping.


i call nelson by gut smother lol

----------


## bigdog65

^ lol well Roy would prolly distract him by throwing jelly-doughnuts at Brock. :/

----------


## Brown Ninja

Nice. But seriously can anyone beat Brock?

----------


## drdeath613

brock is a big boy but with that being said he has no stand up and to be truthful brock has not faced anyone he should have never been champ 

3 fights 1 he lost and he gets a title shot i mean if that is not a big kick in da nuts for pro fighters i dont know what is

----------


## F4iGuy

Its a genetically superior athlete is what it is lol. Imagine if Brock had Anderson Silva's skills, that'd be neato to watch.

----------


## drdeath613

if he had silva's skills or not theres a ladder you have to climb to get a shot at a title 

no pro fighter gets a title shot after wining 2 out of 3 fights 

hell evan tanner had a 13 fight win streak and has beat the top players

with a record of 32-8 

i mean come on if you start letting people take short cuts whats next fighters throwing fights for money

----------


## bigdog65

^ there has probably already been fights thrown for money. 

and as far as Brock losing. IMO his biggest challenger will be either Carwin or Nog. because he can actually have Brock stand-up with him Adv Carwin. 

And Nog well no offense to Mir but i think Nog's ground game is much better than Mir's will ever be. And yes i know Mir beat him just saying.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Big country is no joke. I dont think they allow jelly doughnuts in the octogon though so I would go with lez.

----------


## bigdog65

he can always fight Randy Again  :Smilie:

----------


## supermanfw

i wanna see jeff monson back in the ufc...dude is a boulder

----------


## bigdog65

^ i wanna see Bob Sapp LOL

----------


## Biohazard74

> Its a genetically superior athlete is what it is lol. Imagine if Brock had Anderson Silva's skills, that'd be neato to watch.


Lol imagine BJ Penn with Brock Lesnars strength. Id much rather see that. Lol

----------


## bigdog65

^ lol all these damn fighters morphing together- the future of the UFC im going to create a fighter and call him Anderson St. Pierre. and hes going to hold the titles in every weight class.

 :Ink Inc Gun:

----------


## drdeath613

chucks punch andersons % of hits landed georges heart brocks power cro cops kicks
and wanderlais balls Royce Gracie ground game


this fighter would be unstoppable

----------


## supermanfw

> chucks punch andersons % of hits landed georges heart brocks power cro cops kicks
> and wanderlais balls Royce Gracie ground game
> 
> 
> this fighter would be unstoppable


I believe they have a name for this fighter ^^^^...his name is Fedor  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## goose

> I believe they have a name for this fighter ^^^^...his name is Fedor


Very true.Fedor has everything.

----------


## bigdog65

^ lol yeah fedor is prty damn good. He has to lose 1 day right ? lol


 :Laser:

----------


## supermanfw

> ^ lol yeah fedor is prty damn good. He has to lose 1 day right ? lol


yea but it was by illegal strike that cut him..so he lost to a cut...and they rematched and fedor gave him a horrible beat down....fedor hasnt really gotten his ass beat

----------


## goose

I agree he has to loose.I think he could be brock,but brock has the tools to win for sure.







> ^ lol yeah fedor is prty damn good. He has to lose 1 day right ? lol

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Fedor would armbar brock in the first round if he diddnt knock him out first.

----------


## Brown Ninja

It's all hypothetical but it would be an unreal fight. I am curious to see how Brock comes back

----------


## Brown Ninja

I hear Brock now weighs 165

----------


## bigdog65

^ Good lord lol what did they do in surgery cut his ass in half

----------

